# Nissan11's Lifts



## nissan11 (Nov 2, 2018)

I will post a few lifts in here as I move forward. Feedback encouraged!


5x3 light week

https://youtu.be/TZui4xf7pNA


----------



## Grizzly911 (Nov 2, 2018)

nissan11 said:


> I will post a few lifts in here as I move forward. Feedback encouraged!
> 
> 
> 5x3 light week
> ...



Impressive, I've only maxed out with 4 plates on each for 1 rep in the past. Good lifts!


----------



## BrotherJ (Nov 2, 2018)

Looking good! Only thing I noticed is your right foot is more open/behind than your left creating an imbalance.

Edit: watched it again in slow-mo - your feet are even upon set-up but then your right adjusted open and back at the 15 sec mark


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 2, 2018)

Looks clean to me. You have good deadlifting leverages. Fukker. Lol


----------



## snake (Nov 3, 2018)

Nice N11! Way more left in the tank. This is just me but I like to reset on each rep. I don't regrip but just reset my hips. When the weight would get heavy, I viewed them as 3 singles. That may or may not help. Still, nice job!


----------



## Gadawg (Nov 3, 2018)

Lookin tough man!  Unfortunately the video following yours on youtube was larry wheels pulling 855 for 3.


----------



## Jada (Nov 4, 2018)

Great job brother!


----------



## nissan11 (Nov 4, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> Lookin tough man!  Unfortunately the video following yours on youtube was larry wheels pulling 855 for 3.


FFS. 

I guess in an effort to keep up I will have to drink more vodka with my lifts.


----------



## nissan11 (Nov 4, 2018)

The redskins sucked today but halftime was fun.

https://youtu.be/87fDlI2WOwY


----------



## Turbolag (Nov 8, 2018)

Was that vodka before your set?


----------



## nissan11 (Dec 10, 2018)

Turbolag said:


> Was that vodka before your set?


Yes


----------



## nissan11 (Dec 10, 2018)

I did some squats today. Would love some critique. I am scared to use a wider stance after my adductor tear squatting last year.

https://youtu.be/toXN1qBz6_4


https://youtu.be/3SM9nhINWFo


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 10, 2018)

Your shoulder and ankle mobility is ****ing up your position and depth. Could do with a little bit more thoracic extension.

Ever squat in a heel?


----------



## snake (Dec 10, 2018)

Where's the damn wraps?


----------



## nissan11 (Dec 10, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Your shoulder and ankle mobility is ****ing up your position and depth. Could do with a little bit more thoracic extension.
> 
> Ever squat in a heel?


I have not.

I will work on mobility, thanks.


----------



## nissan11 (Dec 10, 2018)

snake said:


> Where's the damn wraps?


I wore them for a couple warm up sets but didn't want them to change my form for the vids.


----------



## Powerman (Dec 14, 2018)

snake said:


> Where's the damn wraps?



Take this advice to the bank. Wraps. Ive had the luxury of knowing Ed Coan since I was 19  and he was 18. He taught me to wrap so tight you can barely walk . Ill see him next Tuesday . If you don't know who Ed Coan is you tube him. He is considered the best powerlifter EVER by many. He just had a hip replacement 2 years ago. He doesn't compete anymore but he's still training . Ed is on an Airplane at least twice a month making money with his knowledge . Seminars at every Major Meet around the World. He has NEVER held a 9 to 5 job. Been making money from Powerlifting since he was 20. Great guy. Hes at the Arnold  every year and gets paid to go everywhere


----------



## nissan11 (Dec 27, 2018)

Last training week of this wave. 

85%   5×3 @ 425

I'll be looking for a new 1RM next week. 


https://youtu.be/RNE9ZgmYhOo


----------



## Jin (Dec 27, 2018)

Nice pull Nissan.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 3, 2019)

Missed a PR today at 520. My last warm up  rep of 465 felt so easy.
Based on this vid I am going start doing pin pulls on leg day and continue dead lifting on back day unless anyone has better advice.

https://youtu.be/_zJaq9fWrEo


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 3, 2019)

Actually, I think I am going to deload next week then try Ed's program. 

https://www.lift.net/workout-routines/ed-coan-deadlift-routine/


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 7, 2019)

I did some squats in the new wraps today. They feel weird. Am I supposed to take them off between sets?


https://youtu.be/RTG1sCYAtag


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 17, 2019)

Week 1 of Ed's DL program. I did not realize how much equipment it required at once.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jan 17, 2019)

Nice. Ed's deadlift program is some work, but definitely worth. Enjoy.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 25, 2019)

I realized I somehow missed the speed work portion of the program last week so I am redoing it. This was 395x2 before the speed work.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 25, 2019)

https://youtu.be/bGLrsnI_qDI


----------



## nissan11 (Feb 15, 2019)

Week 4 of the Ed Coan DL program was ****ing brutal. 90% of my GOAL 1RM for the program x2. I don't know if taking a little breather between the reps is allowed but I couldn't have pulled twice without it.


https://youtu.be/_Qvt8EL8HUI


----------



## nissan11 (Feb 15, 2019)

Ill also mention my speed work weight this week is what my first 2 reps were in week 1.

I am basically just trying to complete the lifts at this point in the program and the weight is definitely not moving fast.


----------



## Seeker (Feb 15, 2019)

good lifts man


----------



## Straight30weight (Feb 20, 2019)

Nice work man


----------



## nissan11 (Feb 25, 2019)

I just registered for my first marathon and it is at night. I am excited and scared. It's march 30.


----------



## Jin (Feb 26, 2019)

You’re a sick man. Seek help.


----------



## Gadawg (Feb 26, 2019)

You kicked ass in the half marathon.  Sure youll do the same!


----------



## nissan11 (Mar 8, 2019)

Week 7 was the same first set as week 4. 

90% of goal × 2 reps.

Next week is 95% x2 which is 498. The most I have ever pulled is 505 so it seems impossible to say the least...


https://youtu.be/CTFrJPX0YNg


----------



## Seeker (Mar 8, 2019)

nice work man.


----------



## Gadawg (Mar 8, 2019)

Mucho Impressivo


----------



## nissan11 (Mar 15, 2019)

Week 8 of the Coan DL program. I did what I thought was impossible and pulled 95% of my goal 1RM twice with about 45 seconds inbetween reps. That is 498#
 The most I have pulled clean is 505. 

Next week will be a milestone if I can do it. It will be 97.5% for one pull.


----------



## Jin (Mar 16, 2019)

You are impressively strong. 

Especially for somebody that doesn’t look like a gym rat and who can run half marathons and who has severe mental issues and “the crazy eye”.


----------



## automatondan (Mar 16, 2019)

Nice work dude. That is some serious weight for a guy our size... (It's serious weight for any size guy, but you know what I mean)


----------



## silvereyes87 (Mar 16, 2019)

I had alot of sucess with this program. When i started my dl max was 520, after the program peaking i hit 567 at a meet. Goodwork nissan.


----------



## nissan11 (Mar 16, 2019)

silvereyes87 said:


> I had alot of sucess with this program. When i started my dl max was 520, after the program peaking i hit 567 at a meet. Goodwork nissan.


Is it a program you would run before every meet or is it a one time thing? Obviously this can't be run back to back but twice a year maybe?


----------



## nissan11 (Mar 21, 2019)

It is with deep regret that I report I have failed at my 97.5% pull in week 10, ending the Coan deadlift program for me. 

Looking back there are things I could have done different. I could have drank less, slept more, ate better, and I have a work obligation tomorrow on my scheduled deadlift day so I tried to pull today, which was 6 days after my last pull instead of 7. 

I will try this program again in a few months and post progress. Until then it is back to the grind with the program POB outlined for me.


----------



## Jin (Mar 22, 2019)

Good work.


----------

